# Stephanie Plum Series = Weight Gain?



## koolmnbv

Ok I seriously believe I eat more when I read a Janet Evanovich (Stephanie Plum series) Book! 

I find myself getting chips,pizza,cheese puff cheetos etc. I think Stephanie Plum is a bad influence because she doesn't gain any weight from her tasty cakes or cluck in a bucket drive thru's BUT I DO!!! lol

So I Blame Stephanie Plum! I think she is making me fat!! lol

So Does anyone else find themselves wanting certain junk foods when reading these books!!


----------



## katbird1

I can't say that reading Plum is making me gain weight.  I think it is sitting here w/laptop AND too much reading that is doing it.  I'll think of you when I get back to the Plum series, though!  You've probably planted a seed in my brain to start salivating when she mentions eating at her mother's, or her junk food.  

Kathy


----------



## katbird1

Oh, koolmnvb, I have to tell you that I love your little doggie's face.  We were grooming our lhasa yesterday and I wanted to do her face like your little one, but I ended up taking too much off, so it isn't quite as cute as yours.

Kathy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished reading #13. It's those Tastykakes that do it. Fortunately, I know that Tastykakes are not nearly as good as they were 40 years ago, so I can resist.

Just think of Lula. Steph and Lula eat together, and Lula is a "full-figured woman." 

Here's my pick for Lula if they ever make a movie. Mo'nique. Think of this when you want a Cluck-in-a-Bucket.


----------



## crebel

Good one Gertie!  Mo'nique is definitely who I picture when Lula is in the scene!  As to the weight gain - at least we burn a few more calories laughing out loud through the Plum series!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> Good one Gertie! Mo'nique is definitely who I picture when Lula is in the scene! As to the weight gain - at least we burn a few more calories laughing out loud through the Plum series!


Yes, we do.


----------



## jaspertyler

These books always make me hungry too!  LOL


----------



## PraiseGod13

Absolutely!!  I always want to eat when/what Stephanie and Lula do!!  Grandma Mazur even makes the cookies at the funeral home sound wonderful!      And Mo'nique is so Lula!!!!!!


----------



## Kathy

Thank goodness. I finally have something to blame gaining weight on.


----------



## bkworm8it

mmmmmmm donuts!!

I used to be able to eat the way she does but now I gain weight just reading about it lol.  I always start to crave fried chicken and donuts when I read Stephanie Plum and wish for the days I could eat anything!!

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bkworm8it said:


> mmmmmmm donuts!!
> 
> I used to be able to eat the way she does but now I gain weight just reading about it lol. I always start to crave fried chicken and donuts when I read Stephanie Plum and wish for the days I could eat anything!!
> 
> theresam


Me, too. The auto-weight gain hit me at about age 36. Now my chicken is boneless, skinless and definitely not fried. I have a donut the day after I get my cholesterol results, and that's only if the results are good. The only cookies I eat are the Hollywood Diet Smart Cookies. Definitely not the macadamia nut white chocolate chip cookies at Stiva's. Then again, I don't have to go to a funeral to get them.


----------



## bkworm8it

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Me, too. The auto-weight gain hit me at about age 36. Now my chicken is boneless, skinless and definitely not fried. I have a donut the day after I get my cholesterol results, and that's only if the results are good. The only cookies I eat are the Hollywood Diet Smart Cookies. Definitely not the macadamia nut white chocolate chip cookies at Stiva's. Then again, I don't have to go to a funeral to get them.


LOL, I that's why I stopped eating chicken. Just not the same. My biggest downfall now is peanut butter cookies. It used to be chocolate, donuts, and pasta but I've been diagnosed with bad dairy and chicken egg allergy that I had to give up a ton of favorit foods. You'd think that would help reduce my caloric intake. Nope not one bit. Learned how to make peanut butter cookies with soy and duck eggs and did you know that Oreo cookies are dairy free !!!! Haven't been able to find a donut I can eat so I break down every now and then expecailly when reading Stephanie eating donuts or tasty cakes.

theresam


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay, I can totally relate to the age/weight gain correlation and it's cholesterol lowering time for me too.  I used to eat 4 pieces of pizza.... now I have one... and it's "healthier pizza" like Papa Murphy's vegetarian instead of the Meat Lovers Super Special Deluxe Supreme with extra cheese.
    But, being a midwest gal....  I need someone to explain tasty cakes to me.... I have always wondered what they are while reading our Miss Stephanie.


----------



## koolmnbv

katbird1 said:


> Oh, koolmnvb, I have to tell you that I love your little doggie's face. We were grooming our lhasa yesterday and I wanted to do her face like your little one, but I ended up taking too much off, so it isn't quite as cute as yours.
> 
> Kathy


Thank you so much! I love him and his little face! We have went to the same groomers for the past 4 years with him and they always cut his face the same exact way, thanks for your comps and I'd love to see a pic of your lhasa!


----------



## koolmnbv

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Just finished reading #13. It's those Tastykakes that do it. Fortunately, I know that Tastykakes are not nearly as good as they were 40 years ago, so I can resist.
> 
> Just think of Lula. Steph and Lula eat together, and Lula is a "full-figured woman."
> 
> Here's my pick for Lula if they ever make a movie. Mo'nique. Think of this when you want a Cluck-in-a-Bucket.


That is EXACTLY how I picture Lula also!! Monique is completely Lula! LOL


----------



## KindleMom

PraiseGod13 said:


> But, being a midwest gal.... I need someone to explain tasty cakes to me.... I have always wondered what they are while reading our Miss Stephanie.


I have never read Miss Stephanie and now I don't think I will if she encourages weight gain - LOL! But I do know what Tasteycakes are. They are a lot like Hostess Snack cakes only it seems like there were more varieties and I liked them better. I haven't lived near Tastycakes in over 20 years so they may not be as good now, but YUM 20 years ago.


----------



## koolmnbv

KindleMom said:


> I have never read Miss Stephanie and now I don't think I will if she encourages weight gain - LOL! But I do know what Tasteycakes are. They are a lot like Hostess Snack cakes only it seems like there were more varieties and I liked them better. I haven't lived near Tastycakes in over 20 years so they may not be as good now, but YUM 20 years ago.


I think tasty cakes are still pretty good! I don't get them very often because of where I live but when I do they always taste pretty YUM to me!

Also I definitely think you should read this series it is so good and funny, but it makes you practice ALOT of self control! lol


----------



## JetJammer

I'm so glad we're not the only crazy ones!  A group of us (hmm, like 14 or so) did a girls night out a couple years ago, shortly after one of the new Evanovich books was released.  We spent pretty much the entire evening "casting" a movie based on her books.  I can't even remember who all we ended up with, but we had a great time - and Mo'nique is a perfect choice!


----------



## Chey

Lulu = Monique
Stephanie = Sandra Bullock

It has been so long since I have read the Plum series... I picture Tim Curry from "Rocky Horror Picture Show" as that bus driving cross dresser... can't remember his name.. rofl!


----------



## Sanveann

Luckily for me, Tastykakes aren't available in my area, so there isn't too much temptation for me! (I really want to try them sometime, though!)

I always pictured Sherri Shepherd as Lula ...


----------



## Anju 

And I thought Queen Latifa would be good, but Monique is a good choice also, even if I have no idea who she is LOL LOL LOL  Sandra Bullock, yeppers.

Ranger ?
Joe ?


----------



## marianneg

Sanveann said:


> Luckily for me, Tastykakes aren't available in my area, so there isn't too much temptation for me! (I really want to try them sometime, though!)


You can get TastyKakes on amazon...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

marianner said:


> You can get TastyKakes on amazon...


The quality has gone way down in the last 20 years. I haven't even seen creamies anywhere (chocolate lady fingers with a cream center). The chocolate cupcakes used to be so good, one bite and you would have to drink at least half a glass of ice cold milk.

It's just as well. If they were still so good, I would weigh about 300 lbs.


----------



## Anju 

marianner where is your enabler banner?


----------



## Cindy416

Mo'nique is a good choice for Lula, although I'd always pictured Queen Latifah. I thought Sandra Bullock would be a perfect Stephanie, as well as Betty White for Grandma Mazur, Doris Roberts as Steph's mom, the late Peter Boyle as Steph's dad (I know...he and Doris Roberts played husband and wife on "Everybody Loves Raymond."), and either Antonio Sabato, Jr. or Benjamin Bratt (I know...NOT Italian) as Joe (my favorite), and The Rock as Ranger.  Steve Buscemi would be great as Vinny. 

As for the original comment about Stephanie Plum series = weight gain, you'd think that laughing out loud so often while reading the books would be aerobic. In fact, I think they should count toward activity points on the Weight Watchers program.


----------



## Daisysmama

koolmnbv said:


> That is EXACTLY how I picture Lula also!! Monique is completely Lula! LOL


Mo'nique was on Oprah's show a couple of weeks ago and.....her really cute husband expressed concern about her weight one day and she has been losing weight. he was expressing concern that he didn't want to "lose" her from bad health. She was bragging on the show that she can now "cross her legs now that the are skinnier".....


----------



## KindleMom

So, if I'm going to read about Stephanie, which book is first?  

These are mysteries, right?  They sound pretty fun if they're talking about junk food including Tastykakes.

I'd better lock the pantry and hide my keys.


----------



## bkworm8it

KindleMom said:


> So, if I'm going to read about Stephanie, which book is first?
> 
> These are mysteries, right? They sound pretty fun if they're talking about junk food including Tastykakes.
> 
> I'd better lock the pantry and hide my keys.


They are very easy to figure out for order. She numbers them!! So first would be One for the Money.

theresam


----------



## bkworm8it

Oh and their is a kindlebook that has the first 3 in one. I think it's Three Plums in one.

I was thinking Reese Witherspoon for Stephanie though I would be just as happy with Sandra Bullocks. I have no clue for Joe or Ranger. Though I can think of a few for Ranger - think they may be the wrong age at this point   .

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's Three Plums in One. The price has gone up since I got it, but for three books, it's still a good buy.


----------



## koolmnbv

Daisysmama said:


> Mo'nique was on Oprah's show a couple of weeks ago and.....her really cute husband expressed concern about her weight one day and she has been losing weight. he was expressing concern that he didn't want to "lose" her from bad health. She was bragging on the show that she can now "cross her legs now that the are skinnier".....


OMG I saw Oprah that day! George Lopez and Dane Cook were also on that day! I remember her talking about crossing her legs because she's "skinny" now LOL It was soooo funny, Monique had them all laughing!


----------



## JetJammer

Her books are wonderful, but be warned the first couple aren't nearly as good as later books. The first book or two Evanovich seems to be trying for a "macho detective" feel, but by the 3rd book as pretty much given up and gone with her strength - humor! You should start with One for the Money, but unless you really REALLY hate it, don't give up on her until you've tried at least 2 or 3 books. I'm sure you'll soon be as addicted to Stephanie Plum as the rest of us. 



KindleMom said:


> So, if I'm going to read about Stephanie, which book is first?
> 
> These are mysteries, right? They sound pretty fun if they're talking about junk food including Tastykakes.
> 
> I'd better lock the pantry and hide my keys.


----------



## Susan in VA

Chey said:


> Lulu = Monique
> Stephanie = Sandra Bullock
> 
> It has been so long since I have read the Plum series... I picture Tim Curry from "Rocky Horror Picture Show" as that bus driving cross dresser... can't remember his name.. rofl!


Yep, those three would be exactly right! And Benjamin Bratt as Joe. But I cannot think of anyone who seems right for Ranger. What I'm imagining is... well, start with Yul Brynner in _Westworld_, and then subtract some years and add some hair, but that same kind of attitude... (or, even better, the short YB appearance in _Future World_...  )

I tried Tastycakes about two years ago, only because of these books. They must have been better way-back-when, because I found them artificial-tasting and dry. Just as well, I guess!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> I tried Tastycakes about two years ago, only because of these books. They must have been better way-back-when, because I found them artificial-tasting and dry. Just as well, I guess!!


Yeah, you missed the good ole' days. It wasn't just the chocolate. There were butterscotch krimpets (an individual yellow cake with butterscotch icing) and little lemon pies (I love lemon).

I moved away from NJ many years ago, and they didn't have Tastykakes in FL. Every time I went back to NJ, my father would have a whole breadbox of Tastykakes waiting for me. I guessed they started using cheaper ingredients, because the quality went way down and he stopped buying them.

Speaking of losing weight (Mo'nique), there's a new dance show coming on. If you watch DWTS, Marissa (poor Tony) now has her own dance competition show for overweight people called Dance Your Ass Off. What a concept.


----------



## KindleMom

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Speaking of losing weight (Mo'nique), there's a new dance show coming on. If you watch DWTS, Marissa (poor Tony) now has her own dance competition show for overweight people called Dance Your Ass Off. What a concept.


I agree, poor Tony. It should have been his year but even more surprising is that Shawn won over Gilles. I would have been happy with any of the three winning - they were all great dancers and very likable - but IMO, Gilles was the best dancer.

Do you know when and what network "Dance Your Ass Off" is on? Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleMom said:


> I agree, poor Tony. It should have been his year but even more surprising is that Shawn won over Gilles. I would have been happy with any of the three winning - they were all great dancers and very likable - but IMO, Gilles was the best dancer.


Cheryl didn't do right by Gilles in the freestyle and that's what killed him. I had the feeling from about mid-season that there was something wrong between them. It looked like he was wearing her out. Her freestyles are usually outstanding. This one wasn't.



> Do you know when and what network "Dance Your Ass Off" is on? Thanks!


It's on Oxygen. Looks like it starts 6/29.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks for all of the info on Tasty Cakes..... I'm sorry I missed their "glory days"!
    Betty White would be a good Grandma Mazur..... I've always pictured Estelle Getty.... she's so great at being feisty and a wise-cracker.
    Also.... Evanovich has many other books that she calls "between the numbers"..... most are not nearly as good as her Stephanie Plum books IMHO.  So, for the Stephanie Plum series.... follow the numbers....
    Ranger...... sigh...... I just don't know who could play Ranger...... I have the same problem imagining anyone for Jamie in our Outlander series.  I'm not sure any actor could do justice to either of these men from how I have them pictured in my mind.  That's why I really do not like movies made from books and rarely watch them...... most actors don't measure up to the character I have imagined in my mind from reading the book(s).  Ranger..... Jamie...... whew!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Just this morning on my way to work I saw a guy who fit the bill for Ranger!!  I was stopped at a traffic light and he crossed the street in front of me.  Tall and slender, dressed in black (of course), carrying a cup of coffee.  Dark hair, not too short and not too long, sort of "precise" features,  looked part Hispanic and part Asian, and walked with almost feline grace.  Not Bad At All....


----------



## koolmnbv

Susan in VA said:


> Yep, those three would be exactly right! And Benjamin Bratt as Joe. But I cannot think of anyone who seems right for Ranger. What I'm imagining is... well, start with Yul Brynner in _Westworld_, and then subtract some years and add some hair, but that same kind of attitude... (or, even better, the short YB appearance in _Future World_...  )


I think Benjamin Bratt would be a perfect Joe (my Favorite) also! He's who I always picture for Joe when I'm reading.

But like you, Ranger is a mystery for me (and he kinda scares me lol). I know how I picture him while reading but I can't think of an actor that fits exactly.

I will google Yul Brenner (never seen/heard of him before) and see if he'd fit if he was the right age.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> Just this morning on my way to work I saw a guy who fit the bill for Ranger!! I was stopped at a traffic light and he crossed the street in front of me. Tall and slender, dressed in black (of course), carrying a cup of coffee. Dark hair, not too short and not too long, sort of "precise" features, looked part Hispanic and part Asian, and walked with almost feline grace. Not Bad At All....


I could travel 100 miles south of here and find at least a dozen Rangers.  Miami is the only place I know that serves fried plaintains at KFC. 



koolmnbv said:


> I will google Yul Brenner (never seen/heard of him before) and see if he'd fit if he was the right age.


It's hard to find photos of Yul with hair.










And with hair










Of course, he's dead, now.


----------



## JetJammer

LOL oddly enough, a couple of weeks ago I saw this on the Hugh, Hugh, Hugh thread and thought - oh, he could be Ranger!

Daniel Henney


----------



## Cindy416

I've always pictured ranger as someone similar to The Rock. When I saw The Rock in _The Mummy Returns_ (as the Scorpion King) and in _Get Smart_, I decided than he was a lot like the Ranger character. He has the physical presence that would be necessary for anyone who would take on that part.


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> I will google Yul Brenner (never seen/heard of him before) and see if he'd fit if he was the right age.


Yikes, I guess I'm showing my age here. He's been in lots of movies (and stage productions), but not all of them would be the persona I was thinking of.

I'm not sure if I can in good conscience recommend those two movies either, I liked them at the time but they'd probably seem really dated now. The basic premise is a theme park with robots where everything is supposed to run just perfectly and safely.... but of course it doesn't. The sequel was more of the same, after they had supposedly fixed all the glitches in the park. YB plays a key role in the first one, and just has a short appearance in the second, but it's somewhat more intense, as I recall.

Hmmm.... wonder if Blockbuster still carries those....


----------



## Susan in VA

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> It's hard to find photos of Yul with hair.


Who needs hair, it's all about attitude... and he certainly has it in that one, so I'm leaving the picture in the quote


----------



## JetJammer

Cindy416 said:


> I've always pictured ranger as someone similar to The Rock. When I saw The Rock in _The Mummy Returns_ (as the Scorpion King) and in _Get Smart_, I decided than he was a lot like the Ranger character. He has the physical presence that would be necessary for anyone who would take on that part.


Hmm, and I've always pictured Ranger as more the thin, lithe type - small and quiet but deadly, not the muscular the Rock type. Amazing what people get out of the same descriptions!


----------



## koolmnbv

I think Yul Brenner (if he was still alive) is exactly who I'd pictured as Ranger!!!



JetJammer said:


> Hmm, and I've always pictured Ranger as more the thin, lithe type - small and quiet but deadly, not the muscular the Rock type. Amazing what people get out of the same descriptions!


I'm more like you also I didn't picture him to be huge and muscular more like short and stockier but with serious additude!


----------



## drenee

Definitely stocky.  Not over 6 feet.  Dark hair.  Dark eyes.  Very well built, muscular.  
That's Ranger in my mind.  I can't think of an actor to fit that description.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

Ranger is NOT tall, or thin - he is short (5'10 or so) and muscular, hispanic (Cubanish), perhaps a new actor for both Ranger and Jamie


----------



## Cindy416

Well, I sure wish I could remember what I read that made me think he was a really imposing figure (aside from his attitude) . (Of course, I'm only 5'3 1/2" on a good day, so someone 5'10" seems really tall to me.)


----------



## Susan in VA

Anju No. 469 said:


> Ranger is NOT tall, or thin - he is short (5'10 or so) and muscular, hispanic (Cubanish), perhaps a new actor for both Ranger and Jamie


Not thin, but _slender_ -- AND muscular. Not muscle-bound. Martial arts, not weightlifting.


----------



## drenee

^^^what Susan said.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Will this guy do?


----------



## Susan in VA

No.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Susan in VA said:


> No.


----------



## KindleMom

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Will this guy do?


Gilles!?!

He can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleMom said:


> Gilles!?!
> 
> He can do whatever he wants.


Obviously, he hasn't gained any weight on donuts and Cluck-in-a-Bucket ... just to get things back on topic.


----------



## Tippy

Benjamin Brat = Joe Morelli -- Nah.  And who in the world could play Ranger?  I like Sandra Bullock and Mo'Nique would be good as Lula.


----------



## Susan in VA

Tippy said:


> Benjamin Brat = Joe Morelli -- Nah.


OK, who else would you suggest?


----------



## Toby

I have got to read this series!!! I love fiction books that talk about food & has handsome hunks in it & makes you laugh. I don't believe I ever had tasty cakes. My favorite junk food were those Ring Dings. I would 1st eat all the chocolate off of the cake, then the cake, with the frosting inside. Yummmmm!! I love donuts. I used to make non-fat donuts that were really good. I got tired making them in the tiny donut pans, so I stopped. I should buy the larger size pans.  I also used to make bread. Got burned out making so much for everyone.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

^^^^if he were a little younger maybe


----------



## Susan in VA

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> ^^^^if he were a little younger maybe


As Ranger, or as Joe??


----------



## Vegas_Asian

i was thinking joe...but he could be a possible Ranger now that you mention it.


----------



## koolmnbv

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> ^^^^if he were a little younger maybe


He'd be a good Joe to me! He has those kind eyes with a handsome face exactly like I picture Joe to have


----------



## koolmnbv

Susan in VA said:


> Not thin, but _slender_ -- AND muscular. Not muscle-bound. Martial arts, not weightlifting.


Yes I picture short-average height, muscular and toned but more like a stocky/lean type build rather than Muscle-bound!



KindleMom said:


> Gilles!?!
> 
> He can do whatever he wants.


LOL YES Gilles is fine with me no matter what part they want to have him play!!!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> He'd be a good Joe to me! He has those kind eyes with a handsome face exactly like I picture Joe to have


Exactly -- works well for Joe, but the eyes are all wrong for Ranger.


----------



## crebel

If someone with photo posting skills can find a picture, I think Ranger = Shamar Moore.  He is the picture in my mind whenever I read about Ranger - eyes and all (dreamy sigh.....)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crebel said:


> If someone with photo posting skills can find a picture, I think Ranger = Shamar Moore. He is the picture in my mind whenever I read about Ranger - eyes and all (dreamy sigh.....)


Here ya go


----------



## crebel

Thanks Gertie - that was fast!  Shamar SO works for me as Ranger!


----------



## Cindy416

Uh, OK. Shamar Moore could easily play the part of Ranger. Wow!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's my final pick for Ranger ... Jay Hernandez


----------



## koolmnbv

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Here's my final pick for Ranger ... Jay Hernandez


I coudln't see your picture of Jay Hernandez it was just a red X but I've seen him in a few movies before and I think he'd be a good Ranger. The Shamar Moore guy looked good 2.

Ranger has always been a REALLY hard one for me to completely picture as an actor.


----------



## koolmnbv

Oh and I forgot for Grandma Mazur I always picture the old lady from The Wedding Singer










I had to google her to find her name, Ellen Abbertini Dow


----------



## Gertie Kindle

koolmnbv said:


> Oh and I forgot for Grandma Mazur I always picture the old lady from The Wedding Singer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to google her to find her name, Ellen Abbertini Dow


She's fantastic. Great choice.


----------



## Kathy

koolmnbv said:


> Oh and I forgot for Grandma Mazur I always picture the old lady from The Wedding Singer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to google her to find her name, Ellen Abbertini Dow


She is perfect.


----------



## Sanveann

Oh, she's perfect!

If the Rock were younger, I think he'd make a good Ranger. Never knew who would be a good Joe, though ...


----------



## Tippy

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> ^^^^if he were a little younger maybe


Joe Morelli -- yeah. Love those soulful eyes, looks kind, trustworthy and just a little bit dangerous. Shamur Moore looks like he could work for Ranger.  I am still kind of stuck on Betty White for Grandma Mazur, although Ellen may look a little more like Grandma Mazur.

Great pix


----------



## Susan in VA

Yeah, that Shamar guy works as Ranger.  Minus the tattoo, maybe.  

I googled Jay Hernandez and in the pics that I found he looks a little too young and "nice"...  but maybe those were old pics.


----------



## Kathy

He is perfect and I like the idea of Betty White as well. Wow, we now need someone to make the movie.


----------



## Susan in VA

Kathy said:


> Wow, we now need someone to make the movie.


Oh, Haaar-veeeeeyy!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Rock would make a great Tank.


----------



## koolmnbv

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The Rock would make a great Tank.


The Rock is a more suitable Tank to me as well.

I always picture Steve Buscemi as Vinnie


----------



## Tippy

Steve Buscemi would be perfect as Vinnie -- and I rather like the idea of the Rock playing the Tank.  You guys are brilliant casting directors.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

koolmnbv said:


> I always picture Steve Buscemi as Vinnie


A perfect Vinnie ... quack, quack, quack


----------



## drenee

All of these suggestions are making the books even more fun.  I finished 
Five yesterday.  I was laughing so  hard at lunch in the restaurant people were staring.  I don't think they realized I was reading a book.   
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> All of these suggestions are making the books even more fun. I finished
> Five yesterday. I was laughing so hard at lunch in the restaurant people were staring. I don't think they realized I was reading a book.
> deb


These books should come with a warning ... _to avoid extreme embarrassment, do not read in public. _


----------



## drenee

I agree, Gertie.  I could not stop laughing and did not want to stop reading.  And I picked a restaurant that was filled with senior citizens.  I think I snorted a couple of times.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I agree, Gertie. I could not stop laughing and did not want to stop reading. And I picked a restaurant that was filled with senior citizens. I think I snorted a couple of times.
> deb


Snorting is allowed unless you've just taken a large gulp of your iced tea.


----------



## Cindy416

I think Michael Clark Duncan would make a good Tank given the fact that he's probably bigger than a small tank.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cindy416 said:


> I think Michael Clark Duncan would make a good Tank given the fact that he's probably bigger than a small tank.


Another good choice. Here he is.


----------



## Kathy

This is making me want to go back and read them all again. They were so funny. I think that Micahael Clark Duncan is to tall for Ranger. Ranger isn't all that tall.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Kathy said:


> This is making me want to go back and read them all again. They were so funny. I think that Micahael Clark Duncan is to tall for Ranger. Ranger isn't all that tall.


We thought of him for Tank, not Ranger. Yes, he's too tall for Ranger.


----------



## bkworm8it

I have just one question!??  

Who's going to play Bob and Rex  ? and how old is Rex now  

Theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bkworm8it said:


> I have just one question!??
> 
> Who's going to play Bob and Rex ? and how old is Rex now
> 
> Theresam


I keep worrying about Rex. Hamsters don't live very long. Must be that mac&cheese and cheerios diet that's keeping him going.


----------



## koolmnbv

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I keep worrying about Rex. Hamsters don't live very long. Must be that mac&cheese and cheerios diet that's keeping him going.


LOL he stays healthy on carbs and trans-fats!


----------



## bkworm8it

LOL, I guess he's not the only one who gains weight around Stephanie!

With all that happens in that apt. I'm surprised he's yet to be knocked of the counter he's on. 


theresam


----------



## Meemo

Susan in VA said:


> Just this morning on my way to work I saw a guy who fit the bill for Ranger!! I was stopped at a traffic light and he crossed the street in front of me. Tall and slender, dressed in black (of course), carrying a cup of coffee. Dark hair, not too short and not too long, sort of "precise" features, looked part Hispanic and part Asian, and walked with almost feline grace. Not Bad At All....


Well yum!


----------



## Guest

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> A perfect Vinnie ... quack, quack, quack


I'm sorry, but he looks like the Sham Wow guy....LOL!


----------



## Guest

I want to thank you guys for reminding me of this great series! I read them in paperback up to number 8 or so and then for some reason I never got around to the rest! I am so glad to see them on the Kindle-I just bought 3 Plums in 1 and can't wait to dig in!


----------



## Meemo

Tippy said:


> Benjamin Brat = Joe Morelli -- Nah. And who in the world could play Ranger? I like Sandra Bullock and Mo'Nique would be good as Lula.


I agree - I'd see Benjamin Bratt more as Ranger than Joe. I'm trying to think of someone who could pay Joe......Maybe Eddie Cibrian or George Eads? That's the general look in my head, anyway....

Edited to add: Now that I've read all the way through the thread, I'm thinking Jeffrey Dean Morgan could be a good Morellli too....


----------



## Susan in VA

Meemo said:


> Well yum!


My thoughts exactly. 

The funny thing is, I see attractiveness more in the movement than just in the static appearance. All those photo calendars of hunky guys just don't do anything for me. But if I see somebody walking across a room with the right kind of smooth fluid motion, gracefulness, poise, whatever you want to call it, that makes all the difference.


----------



## Toby

I have enough imagination to picture how these hunks move by their pics. LOL!!!

    Deb - so funny!! Can I ask here, what do you do when you laugh out loud while reading? I try not to laugh out loud in public, but forgets sometimes.

      I have the problem when my Kindle is reading outloud to me & the topic is a sexual nature (like Voyager, Outlander series) at work. I'm there hearing someone come in the office & I quickly fumble to find the right button to turn off the sound.  Gertie, I do re -read that same part again at home. I'm hoping that I can read that part faster at home.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay... I'm weighing in (keeping with the discussion topic   ) and voting for Shamar as Ranger.  He's been a favorite of mine since he played Malcom on The Young and the Restless years ago.  Can't you just see Michael Clark Duncan as Tank with Mo'Nique as Lula!!!  Great suggestions, all of you!
    I, too, have to confess to snorting and laughing out loud in public while reading this series.  So, I only read them at home.... but had my husband seriously considering committing me because there are very few things that make me laugh uncontrollably like these books do.  So, I tried to hold my laughing in to prevent DH from calling the men with the straightjacket.  One night, as I was reading about Grandma Mazur.... and trying to keep from appearing to be hysterical.... I absolutely had tears running down my face.  DH told me I might as well enjoy the book and allow the laughter to come out or I was going to do myself serious internal harm.  They are that funny!  The series did go a little too farfetched for me at one point... I can't remember what number book it was.  I remember it was about the band with Lula and Sally Sweet and Grandma Mazur joined it.  It just seemed like Evanovich was trying too hard to be funny and not just being her naturally funny self.  But then, the books seemed to get back on track and I've been loving them ever since.
    We haven't thought of anyone to play Sally..... and you guys have me laughing about Rex.... he's probably so full of preservatives from his diet that he'll live 30 years or more.


----------



## bkworm8it

LOL PraiseGod 13.  My dad kicked my mother out of bed - he was napping and she was reading -  because she kept shaking the bed from trying not to laugh out loud. She said it didn't matter she had read the same paragraph over about 3 times because she couldn't stop laughing and understand what she was reading so she went out and mowed the lawn and laughed out loud just thinking about what had happend in the book.

I had a friend call me from the doctors office telling me that I should have warned her about the books or the book should have a warning label. She almost peed her pants in the waiting room laughing at something in one of the books.

I've read books that make me snicker and giggle here and there but this one, I just laugh out loud and have had tears streaming a couple of times because I couldn't stop laughing....I got the biggest laugh out of Bob!

With all that goes on in her life at least he gets fed something!!

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle

PraiseGod13 said:


> The series did go a little too farfetched for me at one point... I can't remember what number book it was. I remember it was about the band with Lula and Sally Sweet and Grandma Mazur joined it. It just seemed like Evanovich was trying too hard to be funny and not just being her naturally funny self.


It went a little off for me at #10. But I loved Sally's school bus rescue anyway.

But then, the books seemed to get back on track and I've been loving them ever since.
We haven't thought of anyone to play Sally..... and you guys have me laughing about Rex.... he's probably so full of preservatives from his diet that he'll live 30 years or more. [/quote]

I just finished #13 and still laughing out loud.

How about Crispin Glover for Sally Sweet?


----------



## Kathy

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> We thought of him for Tank, not Ranger. Yes, he's too tall for Ranger.


Yes, for Tank he would be perfect. Wouldn't it be nice if they made this a series.


----------



## Cindy416

Kathy said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if they made this a series.


After I read the first book, I took it too my school and began loaning it to my friends, all of whom have since read the entire series. We've commented a number of times about a movie being made. Apparently, Janet Evanovich sold the movie rights years ago, but no one was found to write the screenplay. Most of the book is dialogue, and it doesn't seem as if it would be a monumental task for someone to write the screenplay. I have an idea. Let's form a group (we already have one!), and volunteer to write the movie script.


----------



## drenee

NYCKindleFan said:


> I want to thank you guys for reminding me of this great series! I read them in paperback up to number 8 or so and then for some reason I never got around to the rest! I am so glad to see them on the Kindle-I just bought 3 Plums in 1 and can't wait to dig in!


I think this will give you some much needed laughs. I have been having some really hard days lately and I have been trying to read these in the evening. It really takes my mind off of things.



Toby said:


> Deb - so funny!! Can I ask here, what do you do when you laugh out loud while reading? I try not to laugh out loud in public, but forgets sometimes.


You know, I get so involved in my books that most of the time I forget where I am. Only after I discover I'm being stared at do I realize I laughed out loud, or snorted.

I am finishing up _The Women_ and then I'm going to start Six. I want to go ahead and start Six so bad, but I'm saving it.

deb


----------



## crebel

This thread has reminded me of how fun the Stephanie Plum books are so I started re-reading with One for The Money and it felt so uncomfortable to read the dtb that I started purchasing the whole series again for Kindle even though they are all sitting on the shelf (I swore I would never do this).  If I get a "look" from someone when I snort, giggle or laugh out loud I just tell them they should read this series!  I have a K1 so I don't have to worry about anyone "hearing" what is causing my reaction!

There are some great Casting Directors in this thread!


----------



## Kathy

I was lucky on this series. I hadn't read them before, so was able to buy them all for my Kindle without the guilt. They are books that I will read again because they are great for just relaxing with.


----------



## Cindy416

I've lent so many of my Stephanie Plum books to people that I don't even know where they all are. It's just so much fun to share them that I haven't worried about it. (I have to admit that _Four to Score _ is my favorite.) I bought _Three Plums in One_ for Kindle, and am going to start reading them again before the new one comes out.

I have read a number of the books while sitting in my endodentist's office waiting for work on root canals, and often would find myself laughing out loud. Given the fact that the dentist's office was one of those in which patients would frequently spend 3-4 hours at each visit because the dentist would be overbooked, many of the people in the waiting room weren't in the mood to laugh at anything. I finally quit taking my S.P. books there.

The same thing happened with Nelson DeMille's books featuring Det. John Corey. (If you haven't read _Plum Island, The Lion's Game, Night Fall, or Wild Fire_, you might like them. They have quite a bit of mystery-solving in them, as John Corey is a wise-cracking NYC detective on injured reserve in the first one, and he gets caught up in a murder investigation. The humor is subtle, but good enough that laughing out loud is unavoidable.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

There's also Jensen Ackles, who would be a good Joe Morelli. about the right age too


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> There's also Jensen Ackles, who would be a good Joe Morelli. about the right age too


I could go for that.


----------



## Kathy

I agree. He would make a good Joe.


----------



## koolmnbv

Russel Brand is Sally Sweet In my mind!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

lol Russell would make a good Sally


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My vote def goes to Russell Brand for Sally.


----------



## koolmnbv

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> My vote def goes to Russell Brand for Sally.


He even just has that weird,quirky additude like Sally!


----------



## Toby

Okay, I give up. I can't take it. I have to get the 3 in 1 Kindle book or at least read a little of a sample right now!!!!!   

    I am having a chuckle just reading how others are trying so hard not to laugh out loud. I don't know why we should feel so self conscious about LOL.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> Okay, I give up. I can't take it. I have to get the 3 in 1 Kindle book or at least read a little of a sample right now!!!!!


Hee-Hee. Another one bites the dust.


----------



## bkworm8it

Toby said:


> Okay, I give up. I can't take it. I have to get the 3 in 1 Kindle book or at least read a little of a sample right now!!!!!
> 
> I am having a chuckle just reading how others are trying so hard not to laugh out loud. I don't know why we should feel so self conscious about LOL.


You'll get over it pretty quickly with these books lol. I sure did, it just spills out before I can stop myself!! Then again, I read mostly on a train on the way to work and everyone would look up. Several would comment on the book as they had read them. A friend that always sat with me finally started reading them. At first her face would turn red trying not to laugh out loud. So I would tease her. After the 2nd book she just started laughing outloud instead of trying to hold it in.

besides it's a great stomach workout!!!

theresam


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I've downloaded the audiobook verisons of some of the Plum books (via Overdrive) and according to my family, I randomly start giggling when I listen with my earphones. I didn't even realize it.

Like bkworm8it said they are quick reads, you could easily finish one book a day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bkworm8it said:


> besides it's a great stomach workout!!!
> theresam


A slogan for the book cover.


----------



## bkworm8it

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> A slogan for the book cover.


Are you tired of doing endless repetitions of crunches night after night and not getting any results? Well have we got a deal for you!!!!



One book equals 30 situps!!!

warning: Dangerous to read while drinking liquids or eating food. This program may cause weight gain and fits of laughter.

theresam


----------



## Vegas_Asian

found these on youtube:




liked the choices for mr and mrs. plum. Also the choice for sally.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Very, very funny.


----------



## bkworm8it

I like the one for vinnie. almost the way I picture him.

theresam


----------



## koolmnbv

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> found these on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liked the choices for mr and mrs. plum. Also the choice for sally.


That was funny ,I agree I love those choices for Mr and Mrs Plum. She (Catherine O'Hara) is so dryly funny I could see her doing Mrs. Plum perfectly!!

I COMPLETELY forgot about Joyce, Jennifer Tilly could be good but I'm sure we could come up with some fun others! I'm gonna be racking my mind and searching google images trying to find my Favorite Joyce now!



bkworm8it said:


> Are you tired of doing endless repetitions of crunches night after night and not getting any results? Well have we got a deal for you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One book equals 30 situps!!!
> 
> warning: Dangerous to read while drinking liquids or eating food. This program may cause weight gain and fits of laughter.
> 
> theresam


HAHAH you are better than the Sham-Wow guy! Perfect Sales Pitch! All these posts are making me laugh just as much as the books do!


----------



## Cindy416

How about Megan Mullally for Joyce? She plays "attitude" really well.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Russell Brand is absolutely SOOO Sally Sweet...... and I'm loving Jensen Ackles for Joe.  What a cast we've come up with....  we are good!!!
    Theresa.... your slogan/warning label has me laughing.... it's excellent!!
    I appreciate all of you so much!  I haven't ever had anyone else to discuss this series with... and finding out that others lol/snort/choke/turn red and cry while reading these gems just like I do has been so refreshing!  I bought 3 Plums in One the same day as I ordered my KK..... I'm thinking it's time to start re-reading it.


----------



## drenee

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> There's also Jensen Ackles, who would be a good Joe Morelli. about the right age too


I could go for that too. Ohhh...you mean for playing Joe!!!. Sorry.
deb


----------



## Anju 

I have the DTB set, guess I'll have to get the Three Plums in one though and scatter those in between some of the other things I am reading.  I'm doing dragons now - Jamie and Clair have taken a back seat, Jeff's Soldier is waiting in line (for the re read), so much to read and so little time, and I don't even work for a living LOL LOL LOL  Ana is going to pop up again real soon as well.


----------



## Toby

Yep, I bit the dust. LOL! Last night, I downloaded the sample of the 3 in 1. I came to the part, about a few pages in, about Stephanie Plum having "the urge to scream" when she went to visit her family. Yep, had me there. LOL! I deleted the sample & ordered the book, but only had time to read a few more pages. I do agree that this was really fast reading, especially when I'm reading Voyager (Outlander book) which is so rich in details & plots, that I try to read slower.


----------



## drenee

Toby, the fact that Stephanie is an easy read is exactly why I have been reading her as well.  I too was reading the Outlander series and needed something lighter.  I went through the 3 in 1 really fast.  Let us know what you think.
deb


----------



## Cindy416

I picked up my DTB copy of _Fearless Fourteen_, and was reading snippets of it, when I remembered who I think should play Mooner in the movie. Steve Zahn. The first time I read about Mooner, I thought of this actor, and every time I read passages with him in them, I see him in my mind. I can't find a good picture of him as Glenn Michaels in "Out of Sight," but he did a great job of playing a doofus, and I think he'd BE Mooner.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cindy416 said:


> when I remembered who I think should play Mooner in the movie. Steve Zahn.


Too weird -- I always pictured Mooner as looking like a guy I know in NJ, because their personalities are very similar, and Steve Zahn looks _exactly_ like him!


----------



## Toby

Deb, so true. With Outlander books, which you already know, are so awesome, fantastic, & detailed rich, I forgot how fast & easy other fiction books are to read. 

    I read this book for a few minutes more last night & finished Ch 1. (Still reading Voyager. Must finish) I can already see the funny plot line of Stephanie coming, especially with her attitude. So far so good.


----------



## koolmnbv

OMG Steve Zahn is a PERFECT Mooner!


----------



## drenee

I started Hot Six last night.  I couldn't resist.  
deb


----------



## koolmnbv

drenee said:


> I started Hot Six last night. I couldn't resist.
> deb


I don't want to resist but I'm up to #14 in the series but the kindle price is over $15.

I really want to read Fearless Fourteen and Plum Spooky before #15 come out, but I'm hoping the price will drop pretty soon before the release of #15...the $15.37 just seems a little high to me.


----------



## drenee

I agree, I don't think I'll pay $15.37 either.  That's one I may have to get at the library if the price doesn't come down by the time I get to it.  
deb


----------



## Kathy

I wonder why the price went up. I know I got it cheaper than that. Keep watching, I'm sure it will go down.


----------



## drenee

I have it on my shopping list.  I check it every few days.  It seems so odd since all of the others are in the $6 and 7$ price range.
deb


----------



## Tippy

I adore the Stephanie Plum series.  However, I download the books from Audible.com.  They are so much fun to listen to.  My Audible membership allows me to purchase two books per month for $20.00 -- however I have been a long time member of Audible, so am unaware of their current membership plans.  $10 for Stephanie is a fabulous price.  I much prefer listening to the books than reading them.  

Having said that, the new book comes out June 23rd on Audible.  Can Hardly wait1


----------



## JetJammer

koolmnbv said:


> I don't want to resist but I'm up to #14 in the series but the kindle price is over $15.
> 
> I really want to read Fearless Fourteen and Plum Spooky before #15 come out, but I'm hoping the price will drop pretty soon before the release of #15...the $15.37 just seems a little high to me.


Fearless Fourteen, while not horrible, is definitely not one of her best efforts. Fourteen will probably come out in paperback around the same time Fifteen comes out, and I'm guessing the Kindle price will go down then. Were it me, I'd wait until the price dropped. With any luck Fifteen will hit the NYTimes Bestseller list and be $9.99, and you can get both!


----------



## koolmnbv

JetJammer said:


> Fearless Fourteen, while not horrible, is definitely not one of her best efforts. Fourteen will probably come out in paperback around the same time Fifteen comes out, and I'm guessing the Kindle price will go down then. Were it me, I'd wait until the price dropped. With any luck Fifteen will hit the NYTimes Bestseller list and be $9.99, and you can get both!


This is exactly what I was thinking/hoping will maybe happen. I'd like to read it ahead of time but after reading a few amazon reviews, (which Btw some contained alot of spoilers) the reviews just didn't seem to justify the $15+ pricetag. I'm thinking it will drop in time with #15 to come out and when it does I'll get both and just read them back to back.

I also love the between the numbers books ( I love Diesel!!) and Plum Spooky falls in between #14 and #15 so I'll have to get that one too. My TBR list never seems to get any shorter!


----------



## Steph H

Just a word of warning, when Fourteen came out in hardback last June, it didn't come out in Kindle format *at all* (high or low price) for several months. No idea if it will be the same for Fifteen, but just thought I'd throw that out there for those who weren't aware in case they do decide to do the same thing (notice, for example, it doesn't yet show a Kindle version available for pre-order, although that doesn't always mean anything)...


----------



## birdlady

Yes, she can. I just love all of her books, it is a passion with me. I am waiting ever so for her new one finger lickin fifteen which is due out June 26th. I have it marked on my calendar. I just hope it comes out in audio or Kindle on that day. I love all of her books. Evanovich can really write a book. She is my very favorite all time author.

Oh, and by the way yes I do eat more while reading her books. I eat more while reading anyway. I just love my Kindle and I hope Google does not take over what Amazon has started. Amazon is number 1 and will always be #1 in my book.


----------



## koolmnbv

Steph H said:


> Just a word of warning, when Fourteen came out in hardback last June, it didn't come out in Kindle format *at all* (high or low price) for several months. No idea if it will be the same for Fifteen, but just thought I'd throw that out there for those who weren't aware in case they do decide to do the same thing (notice, for example, it doesn't yet show a Kindle version available for pre-order, although that doesn't always mean anything)...


I did not know that Steph H, I hope it's not the same with 15. But I'm sure it probably will be lol just my luck!


----------



## sandypeach

I was just looking at the Plum books on Amazon.  Fourteen is available in hardback for $9.99, but the Kindle edition is still $15.37.  Fifteen is available for pre-order in hardback for $15.37, but no Kindle edition is listed.  There is an audio version listed for $23.07.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> I was just looking at the Plum books on Amazon. Fourteen is available in hardback for $9.99, but the Kindle edition is still $15.37. Fifteen is available for pre-order in hardback for $15.37, but no Kindle edition is listed. There is an audio version listed for $23.07.


Once again our Kindleholics have driven up the price of a book. Remember when Outlander was $1.75 and so many people bought it that the price zoomed right up?

We've been touting Steph for a long time, and a lot of people have started buying the books. I guess they figure we'll stand for the price hike. Not at $15.37 I won't. It's dropped about $1, but that's not enough. If it doesn't go down substantially by the end of June, I'm hitting the library. (pain)


----------



## Steph H

I don't think we really drove it up in this case; I'm not sure it ever went down, or maybe just briefly after it first came out in Kindle version finally.  I've had it on "price watch" for a long time and check at least once a week.

Even if she is my namesake  I won't pay that much for it.


----------



## koolmnbv

The way they price the dtb's vs the kindle versions is crazy. I can't understand it but at least I've noticed if the price does get high it will usually go back down. I hope that rings true here.


----------



## drenee

OMG, I'm reading _Hot Six_. I do believe this is the funniest one yet. I stayed up till 1a.m. reading and was back up again at 5. If you knew me, you'd know that 1a.m. is not a time I usually see. 
deb


----------



## koolmnbv

drenee said:


> OMG, I'm reading _Hot Six_. I do believe this is the funniest one yet. I stayed up till 1a.m. reading and was back up again at 5. If you knew me, you'd know that 1a.m. is not a time I usually see.
> deb


I am going to have to go back thru and reread the whole series, because now it's like they have all blurred into one book for me after so long timespan.

Please Refresh my memory on Hot Six?


----------



## drenee

Spoiler



Ranger is accused of killing someone. Joyce is kidnapped and left naked in a park.


Is that enough to spark a memory?
deb


----------



## Anju 

hmmmm I have the DTB so guess I'll have to go back and start reading again!  It will be a challenge to NOT buy on kindle, as if I don't wanna    

So many books, so little time ARGHHHH


----------



## Cindy416

I'm a Morelli fan, so "Four to Score" is my favorite.


----------



## koolmnbv

drenee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger is accused of killing someone. Joyce is kidnapped and left naked in a park.
> 
> 
> Is that enough to spark a memory?
> deb


Haha yes I remember now! Thanks so much, that was a good one. I also really loved Four to Score


----------



## drenee

I finished Hot Six before going to sleep last night.  I haven't purchased Seven yet, and I'm trying to hold off and read something else.  It is soooo hard though.  I am loving loving loving this series.  
deb


----------



## koolmnbv

Cindy416 said:


> I'm a Morelli fan, so "Four to Score" is my favorite.


I'm a Morelli fan too. Ranger scares me sometimes, In a good way lol.



drenee said:


> I finished Hot Six before going to sleep last night. I haven't purchased Seven yet, and I'm trying to hold off and read something else. It is soooo hard though. I am loving loving loving this series.
> deb


Once I got going I couldn't stop, they are like potato chips "Betcha can't have just one"


----------



## drenee

kool....so very very true.  I am trying to read other things and my mind keeps going back to wondering what is happening in Seven.  
deb


----------



## drenee

The price of all of the books in this series has increased.  The ones that were 7.99 are now 9.99.  Book One is 14.82.  Three is 14.30, and Fourteen is back up to 15.37.  Errrr...that really makes me angry.  I have been trying to be patient with the pricing ups and downs going on with these e-books, but come on, it's been two years.  I believe it's time for some stability.  
Books One and Three doubled in price.  I don't understand that.  
Okay, sorry to vent.  I probably will check out the remaining ones I need from the library.  
deb


----------



## Anju 

HRUMPH - well since I already have the DTB they won't make any money out of me buying the kindle editions, which I was very seriously thinking of doing!


----------



## frojazz

My theory is that book prices are up because of the DX shipping.  Wait for a bit, I hope they'll go back down.  It happened with the K2 release, too.


----------



## koolmnbv

I own most of the dtb's in this series. But I really would like to buy #14 (in kindle version) but with all this crazy pricing I will either wait until it gets some stability or like Deb said I will go to the library. It gets so frustrating. I wish they would get a stable pricing structure for all Kindle ebooks.


----------



## drenee

I'm thinking there must be something funky going on at Amazon.  Today some of the prices are back to 7.99 and some have stayed at 9.99.
deb


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> I'm thinking there must be something funky going on at Amazon. Today some of the prices are back to 7.99 and some have stayed at 9.99.
> deb


Full moon? Sun spots? New employees?


----------



## drenee

^^all of the above.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just got my Plum e-news.  Fifteen will be released on Kindle 7/7.  Maybe that will make the price of Fourteen go down some.  

And here's news on the Finger Lickin' Fifteen Street Festival for anyone near Cherry Hill, NJ.

Cluck-in-a-Bucket, and the Cherry Hill Barnes & Noble, proudly presents the Finger Lickin' Fifteen All Day Street Festival, June 23, 2009.

Barnes & Noble
911 Haddonfield Road
Cherry Hill, NJ.

Come and celebrate as we kick off Janet's first book signing of the tour with food, music, costume contests and Janet!  The entire mall will be getting into the act.

    * Sample tasty delicacies from Brio, the William Douglas Steakhouse, Panera Bread, Houlihan's and the Cheesecake Factory.
    * Enter a Plum character costume contest (4 p.m. and 7 p.m.) and win gift cards from Wegman's, Hallmark, DSW Shoes, Ultra, Talbot's and J. Jill.
    * Listen to four live bands throughout the day!
    * Meet Mr. Clucky!

They're also having a virtual tour of The Burg.  

If any of you get there, photos would be great.  If not, Janet will probably post some on her website.


----------



## koolmnbv

Hey Gertie Thanks for all the updates!! 

I really wish I lived near Cherry Hill or out east somewhere because that festival sounds so fun! 

Thanks again for all the Plum gang updates and I agree I think the price of 14 should go down a bit with the release of 15


----------



## sjc

I love the series, HOWEVER, I only read up to 13 because I think #14 is way overpriced at $15.37 for Kindle and refuse to pay the $$. (Sold my DTB's as a set on Ebay for some good cash!!)

Now my 2 cents worth for our Movie Version:

Grandma: *Cloris Leachman* If she can do splits and act as zany as she did on dancing with the stars; she'd make a great Grandma for the movie. Betty White may not have the "mobility" needed for the part.

Sally: *Sean Hayes* aka Jack McFarland from Will and Grace

Stephanie: Sandra Bullock
Joe: Jeffrey Dean Morgan (he's actually 2 years younger than Sandra Bullock)
LuLu: Monique
Tank: Michael Clarke Duncan
Ranger: Benjamin Bratt
Mrs. Plum: Christine Baranski (Remember Stephanie isn't all Italian) Plays a great closet drinker
Mr. Plum:  Tony Danza (Basically the same age as Christine Baranski) Has the Italian thing down

JUST MY HUMBLE OPINION


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I just reserved a copy of Finger Licking fifteen...I'm number 654-ish and there are going to be 200 copies in the county library system.


----------



## sjc

*Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305):* Details, details. We want a full review right here on this thread...lol.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Kathy said:


> Thank goodness. I finally have something to blame gaining weight on.


Maybe I should start these, so I can have something to blame it on too!


----------



## drenee

Fourteen is 7.99.
deb


----------



## Cindy416

I hope Fifteen becomes available soon. I've always gone out and bought the DTB of each of the last 10 books the day they were released. I'm fighting the urge to do that now, but really want it for my Kindle this time.


----------



## crebel

Cindy416 said:


> I hope Fifteen becomes available soon. I've always gone out and bought the DTB of each of the last 10 books the day they were released. I'm fighting the urge to do that now, but really want it for my Kindle this time.


Same here Cindy416. There was a thread on the Amazon board where someone said they e-mailed Janet E. and/or the publisher and received the response that the K-version will be available on July 7. I don't know why it isn't at least up for pre-order!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Fourteen is 7.99.
> deb


I'm on it. See ya' later.


----------



## Tippy

I always purchase the Evanovich books on audible.com.  Listening to them is such a treat.  15 is terrific.  U r gonna love it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tippy said:


> I always purchase the Evanovich books on audible.com. Listening to them is such a treat. 15 is terrific. U r gonna love it!


I'm gonna love it when the price comes down.


----------



## Reyn

I just bought 14.  I had been waiting on it to come down.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## koolmnbv

drenee said:


> Fourteen is 7.99.
> deb


Thanks for posting this Deb. I'm so glad the price came down, I just bought it.


----------



## drenee

I knew I wasn't the only one anxious for these prices to come down.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I knew I wasn't the only one anxious for these prices to come down.
> deb


Thanks for posting, Deb. Price Drop forgot to tell me, or maybe I forgot to track this one.


----------



## sandypeach

I just noticed yesterday that fourteen had dropped to $7.99.  I downloaded it this morning and plan to start reading it at lunchtime.

Edit to add:  I finished it Thursday morning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> I just noticed yesterday that fourteen had dropped to $7.99. I downloaded it this morning and plan to start reading it at lunchtime.


I'm just loving it. I'll just say ... Lula and Tank.


----------



## sjc

Let me ask this:  I read 1-13 couldn't wait for fourteen; but because it was so overpriced and for the 3 star rating that it got...Even at 7.99, is it worth it??  What's your real take on 14?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sjc said:


> Let me ask this: I read 1-13 couldn't wait for fourteen; but because it was so overpriced and for the 3 star rating that it got...Even at 7.99, is it worth it?? What's your real take on 14?


I haven't finished it, but yes, so far it's worth it. As I said above ... Lula and Tank.


----------



## sjc

I've done so much one-clicking that they should call it the multi-click.
Got 14.  Gee that took so much arm twisting.


----------



## JetJammer

sjc said:


> Let me ask this: I read 1-13 couldn't wait for fourteen; but because it was so overpriced and for the 3 star rating that it got...Even at 7.99, is it worth it?? What's your real take on 14?


Fourteen is not her best effort by a long shot. However, not Evanovich's best effort is still better than a lot of books out there. A lot of the bad ratings are, in my opinion, based on what we've come to expect of Janet, not the quality of the book itself. While the plot is practically non-existant, a lot of it is quite funny, and worth reading. Whether it's worth $7.99 I can't say - for me it was (of course, I paid $25 for the hardback last spring, so I may not be the best judge!).


----------



## koolmnbv

Which book was supposed to be between the numbers for 13-14?

Plum Spooky?? Plum Lucky?? I got mixed up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JetJammer said:


> Fourteen is not her best effort by a long shot. However, not Evanovich's best effort is still better than a lot of books out there. A lot of the bad ratings are, in my opinion, based on what we've come to expect of Janet, not the quality of the book itself. While the plot is practically non-existant, a lot of it is quite funny, and worth reading. Whether it's worth $7.99 I can't say - for me it was (of course, I paid $25 for the hardback last spring, so I may not be the best judge!).


#10 was my least favorite. #14 has me hooked just for the mental image of


Spoiler



Tank in a pink tux


.


----------



## Andra

OK, I bought 14 for the Kindle when the price came down.  I didn't think it was good enough to pay the higher price since I already had the hardcover.  It read much funnier this time around - just my two cents.


----------



## alcina

Ooo, Janet fans!  I have the whole Plum numbered series (hard copies) and some versions I have two as hubby has gone out and bought another copy when I couldn't find one and wanted to reread it!  I love this series.  Some are better than others, of course, but her characters have always been spunky, sassy, sexy, funny, engaging and they are just fun to read.

I just received my copy (hard) of 15 ... it's a disappointment to say the least.  I'd guess I'll be donating my copy because it's just bad and I NEVER get rid of books. There are a couple of good spots, but by chapter nine I was thinking "this isn't even going to get one star".

I'll be whipping up a little review on it soonish.


----------



## sjc

Plum Series is slipping; maybe it's run its course.  Last couple were only mediocre.  I think she is running out of material and just putting in anything to keep it going.  Maybe she should cut her losses.  OR start putting a little more effort into it...JMHO.


----------



## koolmnbv

sjc said:


> Plum Series is slipping; maybe it's run its course. Last couple were only mediocre. I think she is running out of material and just putting in anything to keep it going. Maybe she should cut her losses. OR start putting a little more effort into it...JMHO.


Hmmm thats depressing. I hate when this happens to my favs


----------



## alcina

I did put my review up in another thread -> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10835.0.html.

There are no spoilers or plot/action giveaways in the review so it's safe to read


----------



## koolmnbv

Thank you for the great and detailed review.


----------



## pilljame

Me too I can't say that reading Plum is making me gain weight...

________________
Basement dehumidifier


----------



## sandypeach

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> #10 was my least favorite. #14 has me hooked just for the mental image of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tank in a pink tux
> 
> 
> .


My favorite line in 14 was from Mooner


Spoiler



"Victoria's Secret colonic" when Bob pooped out Steph's thong


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sandypeach said:


> My favorite line in 14 was from Mooner
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Victoria's Secret colonic" when Bob pooped out Steph's thong


I was so happy to see Mooner back.


----------



## drenee

koolmnbv said:


> Which book was supposed to be between the numbers for 13-14?
> 
> Plum Spooky?? Plum Lucky?? I got mixed up.


One for the Money
Two for the Dough
Three to Get Deadly
Four to Score
High Five
Hot Six
Seven Up
Hard Eight
Visions of Sugar Plums
To the Nines
Ten Big Ones
Eleven on Top
Twelve Sharp
Plum Lovin'
Lean Mean Thirteen
Plum Lucky
Fearless Fourteen
Plum Spooky
Finger Lickin' Fifteen

I found this list on the author's website. 
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Price Drop just notified me that Plum Spooky has gone down to $14.64.  Still too pricey for me.


----------



## drenee

Well, that's weird.  I just looked up Plum Spooky a couple hours ago and it was 9.99.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Well, that's weird. I just looked up Plum Spooky a couple hours ago and it was 9.99.
> deb


Yup, you're right. It's 9.99. Weird.


----------



## sjc

More on Plum:  Like I said previously, I only read 1-13.  However, I almost didn't read two and beyond...because I too, thought ONE was gruesome (The whole LuLu thing).  Glad the rest of the series wasn't as bad.


----------



## drenee

I agree that the Lulu episode was a bit unnerving.  I'm glad they lightened up a bit.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I agree that the Lulu episode was a bit unnerving. I'm glad they lightened up a bit.
> deb


I agree that was bad. Benito Ramirez was one scary guy.

But what about the one with


Spoiler



the flamethrower and the toaster bomb


? What I really loved about that book was the end where Stephanie refuses to come down from the control room unless someone comes to get her. Morelli runs up the stairs two at a time to get to her.  He really does love her. He gets exasperated with her, but he does love her.


----------



## drenee

Haven't got to that one yet.  I am guilty of not reading the "scary" parts right before I go to sleep.  I know, I'm such a wimp.  The Plum books are a far cry from scary as compared to other books out there, but you'll not find me reading any of the scarier ones.  
deb


----------



## Cindy416

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I agree that was bad. Benito Ramirez was one scary guy.
> 
> But what about the one with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the flamethrower and the toaster bomb
> 
> 
> ? What I really loved about that book was the end where Stephanie refuses to come down from the control room unless someone comes to get her. Morelli runs up the stairs two at a time to get to her.  He really does love her. He gets exasperated with her, but he does love her.


Which book featured the part you're describing? I get them confused after awhile. I am a Morelli fan, though, and love to read the parts where he rescues Steph.


----------



## drenee

I've read through book 9 and have not read that part yet.  So that narrows it to 10 and above.  
deb


----------



## Cindy416

Thanks, Drenee. That does, indeed, narrow it down.

NOTE: I just searched number 13 on my Kindle, and found 19 references to


Spoiler



flamethrower


, so that must be the one. (Brilliant deduction, wouldn't you say?  ) Gotta love the search capability of the Kindle, as well as the fact that Megan bought 13 and 14. (I bought 1-3 and 15, but I have to have "Four to Score," as it's probably my favorite due to the fact that I like Morelli so much.


----------



## drenee

I'm going to miss this series when I'm caught up.  I've been trying to read slowly and read a couple of other books between each book, but they are going too fast.  I guess I'll start the J.D. Robb series after this one.  Others seem to like them quite a bit.  
deb


----------



## Cindy416

drenee said:


> I'm going to miss this series when I'm caught up. I've been trying to read slowly and read a couple of other books between each book, but they are going too fast. I guess I'll start the J.D. Robb series after this one. Others seem to like them quite a bit.
> deb


I bought the first J.D. Robb book the other day, and will read it soon. When I saw the comments of people who think that Hugh Jackman would make a great Rogue, that piqued my curiosity. I'm not a Nora Roberts fan, per se, but will give her alter-ego a chance. The reviews on the books are very good, AND there are lots of books in the series. It will be just my luck to read the first one and then feel as if I have to buy the others.


----------



## drenee

Cindy, I felt the same way.  I'm not a Nora Roberts fan, but because of the wonderful enablers here I had to buy the first book.  The price was good also.  But there are 30-plus books at 5.00 to 7.00 each.  That is going to add up.  
deb


----------



## Cindy416

drenee said:


> Cindy, I felt the same way. I'm not a Nora Roberts fan, but because of the wonderful enablers here I had to buy the first book. The price was good also. But there are 30-plus books at 5.00 to 7.00 each. That is going to add up.
> deb


True. It makes me hope that I don't like the first book. (Just kidding....sort of.) If I do like it and want to read more, I'll probably buy them according to their reviews. That might save me some money. OR I'll just buy one or two a month. Wish me luck.


----------



## drenee

Cindy, good luck.  
I was thinking the same thing, stick to one or two a month and spread it out.  Of course, the good part of that is that the series will last over a year, which would be great.  
deb


----------



## Meemo

drenee said:


> I'm going to miss this series when I'm caught up. I've been trying to read slowly and read a couple of other books between each book, but they are going too fast. I guess I'll start the J.D. Robb series after this one. Others seem to like them quite a bit.
> deb


The J.D. Robb series is excellent, and I resisted for a long time because I'm not crazy about Nora Roberts. (Well to be fair I only tried to read one of her books and just couldn't get through it.) I'm only on the 3rd book but I'm enjoying her Eve Dallas series. I try to space my series books out - a Plum, then a Sookie, then a Dresden, then a Dallas. And some other ones in between. Too many series I like - I need about a month-long vacation to just read and read and read. (Or I could take a month-long vacation from the internet....)


----------



## drenee

I know....I'd get much more reading done if I'd stay off of here.
deb


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The quality has gone way down in the last 20 years. I haven't even seen creamies anywhere (chocolate lady fingers with a cream center).


I'm so glad I stumbled into this thread. I grew up near Philly, and Tastykake Kreamies are my all-time favorite snack. I lived in California for a few years, but had to move back East cuz they don't have Tastykakes out there.  They do sell them here in the DC area, and I travel to Philly now and then. I've searched and searched, but haven't seen Kreamies in many years. Turns out they still make them, but they don't sell them in stores. You can buy them from Tastykake.com - but you have to buy a whole case! Now, I seriously love Kreamies, but even I'm not buying 144 Kreamies (for $65.99)! This thread got me thinking about them again, so I looked around - and found a place that sells them by the box! I can't wait to get some!!! In case you're interested: http://www.papantry.com/Qstore.cgi?CMD=011&PROD=1077051846&BACK=A0011A1B01073668225B1C01116004232C1D01116004721D1E01116004952E1.

Just another good think to come from my Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> I'm so glad I stumbled into this thread. I grew up near Philly, and Tastykake Kreamies are my all-time favorite snack. I lived in California for a few years, but had to move back East cuz they don't have Tastykakes out there.  They do sell them here in the DC area, and I travel to Philly now and then. I've searched and searched, but haven't seen Kreamies in many years. Turns out they still make them, but they don't sell them in stores. You can buy them from Tastykake.com - but you have to buy a whole case! Now, I seriously love Kreamies, but even I'm not buying 144 Kreamies (for $65.99)! This thread got me thinking about them again, so I looked around - and found a place that sells them by the box! I can't wait to get some!!! In case you're interested: http://www.papantry.com/Qstore.cgi?CMD=011&PROD=1077051846&BACK=A0011A1B01073668225B1C01116004232C1D01116004721D1E01116004952E1.
> 
> Just another good think to come from my Kindle.


Wow. Let us know if they are as good as they used to be. I have absolutely no business buying these (much less eating them), but I'm sure the diet fairy will forgive me.


----------



## angelad

drenee said:


> I know....I'd get much more reading done if I'd stay off of here.
> deb


But here, is also reading!


----------



## Cindy416

Meemo said:


> The J.D. Robb series is excellent, and I resisted for a long time because I'm not crazy about Nora Roberts. (Well to be fair I only tried to read one of her books and just couldn't get through it.)


That's actually the same position that I'm in. I couldn't make it through the first one that I started years ago. I'm really hoping that I'll like the J.D. Robb series.


----------



## drenee

angelad said:


> But here, is also reading!


That's true.
deb


----------



## 4Katie

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Wow. Let us know if they are as good as they used to be. I have absolutely no business buying these (much less eating them), but I'm sure the diet fairy will forgive me.


Gertie - My Kreamies came today. It's probably been 20 years since I've had one, and I am happy to report they are every bit as good as I remembered. Totally delicious!

I should go read a Stephanie Plum book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

4Katie said:


> Gertie - My Kreamies came today. It's probably been 20 years since I've had one, and I am happy to report they are every bit as good as I remembered. Totally delicious!
> 
> I should go read a Stephanie Plum book.


Okay, no excuses now. I have to get some. Do you think two kreamies will substitute for one Hollywood diet cookie?


----------



## 4Katie

Of course. And if you it eat standing up, it doesn't count at all!


----------



## koolmnbv

All this kreamies talk is making me want some!!


----------



## VictoriaP

I've FINALLY gotten through all the numbered books, and reread a couple. A few thoughts...



drenee said:


> Haven't got to that one yet. I am guilty of not reading the "scary" parts right before I go to sleep. I know, I'm such a wimp. The Plum books are a far cry from scary as compared to other books out there, but you'll not find me reading any of the scarier ones.
> deb


Same problem here. I had nightmares after reading Five in the middle of the night. Note to self: Mighty Bright is great for reading, but not while reading anything remotely scary. Just not enough light! LOL



Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I agree that was bad. Benito Ramirez was one scary guy.
> 
> But what about the one with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the flamethrower and the toaster bomb
> 
> 
> ? What I really loved about that book was the end where Stephanie refuses to come down from the control room unless someone comes to get her. Morelli runs up the stairs two at a time to get to her.  He really does love her. He gets exasperated with her, but he does love her.


It's taken me a while to really think this all through, but I'm a bit fed up with Evanovich over this.


Spoiler



We're talking ONE "incident" with Ranger, who had been developed as an absolutely smoking hot character but frankly doesn't seem like any real threat any longer. On again, off again, on again, off again with Morelli, and each time it makes a little less sense and he feels a little weaker as a character. If she's going to break up with him again, quit doing it "offstage" between books so at least we might get an idea of why the heck you would be dumb enough to kick this man to the curb. And I hear those two take a back seat to someone other guy entirely in the non numbered books? No thanks. I think it's unlikely I'm going to try those four.



Fifteen spoiler, set separately for those who haven't read it yet. It's mostly comments, nothing major, but don't read it if you don't want your perspective colored ahead of time:


Spoiler



I finished Fifteen and I wanted my money back. Morelli might as well have been a cardboard cutout, except for a hint of himself at the end. Even I wouldn't have wanted to go to bed with him and that's saying something. Ranger was boring. How the hell do you make Ranger boring?!

It's a cute enough book, but it's not at all her best, though I completely lost it laughing at more than one point. Still, without the boys, Stephanie's life is just one car on fire after another..... 

And it's not about sex necessarily; I want to know what happens next with the relationships and lives of ALL the major characters, and all I got was another plateau without much happening on any front. I swear I reread one scene with Tank four times & still wondered what the heck she was thinking when she wrote it, because it made absolutely no sense for him to be doing what he did, and there was no later explanation that tied it back in. All I can think is that we're at the stage where her heart's just not in writing these any longer. The only character that felt at all right was Grandma Mazur.

It's been a lot of fun, as you all promised, but I'm almost sorry I let you guys talk me into this series. I'm guessing I now have to wait another year to see what happens next, and I'm afraid it's not going to improve. Janet, for pity's sake, please go back and reread the whole series before you write the next one. Quit emasculating Morelli & Ranger! Put Steph in an actual relationship--heaven forbid!--with *either* of them that lasts longer than one book for a while & let the other one try to win her back if you're that bored with what you've created. I'm starting to think there's probably fanfic on the web with these characters that's truer to what we started with than what we're paying good money for at the moment! Seriously, I kinda tend to doubt we're reading these for the mystery aspect of the insane plotlines. LOL Please, please, give us back all the characters you made us love, not just these two, or leave off writing more in this series for a while.

I'm frustrated. I'm usually relatively tolerant of what an author chooses to do with the world she creates, and it's pretty rare that I'll drop a series, but this one really got me riled. I suppose in a way that's a backwards compliment, because somewhere along the line I came to care for the people she came up with, and now I feel like I care for them more than she does. I'm going to head back through the series soon to see if I can figure out where it went sideways for me (have to read One in daylight at this point, I think! LOL), but I reread Four again last night just to remind me of what things were supposed to look like in this universe. Maybe Grandma Bella can put the "eye" on the author for us Morelli fans.

Grumble grumble grumble......



On the food side, I read these and all I want to eat is Italian.  My husband asks what I want for dinner, and I think he's probably tired of spaghetti, lasagna, pizza....


----------



## Cindy416

VictoriaP said:


> I reread Four again last night just to remind me of what things were supposed to look like in this universe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Grandma Bella can put the "eye" on the author for us Morelli fans.


I've reread Four a couple of times, as it's probably my favorite. As I said in an earlier post, I'm a Morelli fan,


Spoiler



and Four's great for those of us who have a voyeuristic streak


.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cindy416 said:


> I've reread Four a couple of times, as it's probably my favorite. As I said in an earlier post, I'm a Morelli fan,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and Four's great for those of us who have a voyeuristic streak
> 
> 
> .


LOL....too too true. 


Spoiler



And the fact that absolutely everyone else knows immediately what's happened & calls her on it is just freaking hilarious! I was thinking last night, I have to wonder if that particular scene was ghost-written. It almost seems out of place compared to the rest of the books. Sigh. That was actually a well written book compared to some of the later ones--a decent mystery too.



Hubby and I have been having a fairly lengthy discussion on crafting fiction tonight, and he's brought up some things that make me think I'd like to go find some interviews with Evanovich to see if there are any clues as to why she's chosen to do what she's done with this crew.


----------



## Cindy416

VictoriaP said:


> LOL....too too true.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that absolutely everyone else knows immediately what's happened & calls her on it is just freaking hilarious! I was thinking last night, I have to wonder if that particular scene was ghost-written. It almost seems out of place compared to the rest of the books. Sigh. That was actually a well written book compared to some of the later ones--a decent mystery too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby and I have been having a fairly lengthy discussion on crafting fiction tonight, and he's brought up some things that make me think I'd like to go find some interviews with Evanovich to see if there are any clues as to why she's chosen to do what she's done with this crew.


I'm with you. I wish she'd write more like she did in Four. If you get any insight into her writing, I'd love it if you'd share. I still get laughs out of her books, so will continue to read them, but they're not as good as they once were. I think part of it is that she cranks out a new one for release every June, and now she's also writing the S.P. ones that aren't numbered. I think that's when the quality started to suffer. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Andra

VictoriaP, if you are talking about the scene in 15 with


Spoiler



Tank and his cat


, you may want to find a copy of Plum Spooky. She is putting some plot action in the "between-the-numbers" books that makes some stuff in the big books really seem weird. Did you notice that


Spoiler



Lula and Tank are not engaged anymore? The breakup happened in Plum Spooky when Tank acquired some cats and Lula was allergic to them. When she make him choose, he did NOT pick her over the cats.



Having said that, I continue to read them, but they are not as enjoyable as they once were. There are still flashes of the earlier humor and character, but it's not continuous throughout the whole book.


----------



## VictoriaP

Andra said:


> VictoriaP, if you are talking about the scene in 15 with
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tank and his cat
> 
> 
> , you may want to find a copy of Plum Spooky. She is putting some plot action in the "between-the-numbers" books that makes some stuff in the big books really seem weird. Did you notice that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Lula and Tank are not engaged anymore? The breakup happened in Plum Spooky when Tank acquired some cats and Lula was allergic to them. When she make him choose, he did NOT pick her over the cats.


Ah. That **might** make sense. LOL That's really seriously irritating on a personal note though, as everything I've read about the betweens leads me to believe I'm going to be even more irate at those. 


Spoiler



And I LIKED Lula & Tank. Just because Steph can't keep a relationship for more than 6 chapters doesn't mean everyone else has to do the same!



FYI--haven't gotten through to most of the research on this I wanted to look for; got sidetracked by weird tidbits along the way. One comment I saw looks like only Sixteen is under contract at this point (any bets on whether the title will be "Sweet Sixteen"?). Lots of rumors of ghost writers for the latest books, although Evanovich says that at this point the writing is the only thing she's responsible for--website, fan communities, PR, etc. is all handled by her grown daughter & son. Speaking of which, there's apparently a "Plumvention" (I refuse to know the details) that's happened at least once, and the fanfic, as expected, ranges from almost readable to downright unspeakably bad. And that's just the stuff that actually sticks with the characters. 

Thank heavens Donna Andrews' latest is out next week. I have to deeply appreciate an author who can release books twice a year that are consistent, funny, longer than 300 pages, and oh my....she actually let the protagonist


Spoiler



have a real relationship and oh look, it didn't ruin anything! Novel concept!


  Although her books don't make me hungry.....


----------



## 4Katie

Hmmm... since I already have the Kreamies to take care of the hunger issue, I'll have to give Donna Andrews a try!


----------



## VictoriaP

4Katie said:


> Hmmm... since I already have the Kreamies to take care of the hunger issue, I'll have to give Donna Andrews a try!


Unfortunately the first books aren't available on Kindle yet.  Another member here had emailed her directly to give things a bit of a nudge, I'm not sure if I ever saw the response.

 Murder with Peacocks (Meg Langslow Mysteries) (First book; paperback version)

Each book is a decent standalone, but this is one series where you really should start with the first book, which is absolutely hilarious. They're a little tamer than Steph--little to no swearing, no bodily humor jokes, sex implied but never detailed. Family members are all as crazy as those in the Burg, possibly even more so. 

Now I want donuts. Wonder if I can get hubby to stop at Krispy Kreme on his way home....


----------



## Andra

VictoriaP said:


> ... Another member here had emailed her directly to give things a bit of a nudge, I'm not sure if I ever saw the response.


I'm the one who posted about that. She mentioned that she had just gotten a Kindle and was interested in making more of her books available in the electronic formats. I have heard anything more than that. I just keep going back on clicking - especially on Murder with Peacocks. Even now I go back and read it every few months or so (it's one of the books I keep in the travel trailer). And I still bust out laughing every time.


----------



## Cfish87

Ranger- Ruben Cortada

Joe- joe manganiello


----------



## Toby

It's a kindle book now, Andra. I clicked on the link here & it took me to the paperback. On that page, it shows the kindle version.


----------



## Andra

Toby said:


> It's a kindle book now, Andra. I clicked on the link here & it took me to the paperback. On that page, it shows the kindle version.


Thanks Toby.
I think I found it in Kindle format in May or June. I'm glad to have it on my Kindle.
(referring to Donna Andrews' Murder With Peacocks)


----------



## Chris Redding Author

http://deweydivas.blogspot.com/2010/02/stephanie-plum-movie-news.html

I agree that Lauren Graham would be better than Katherine Heigl as Stephanie Plum.
And here is a website for TastyKakes. http://www.tastykake.com/
I grew up in Philly eating them. Now I think they are made in Ohio.
cmr


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Chris Redding Author said:


> http://deweydivas.blogspot.com/2010/02/stephanie-plum-movie-news.html
> 
> I agree that Lauren Graham would be better than Katherine Heigl as Stephanie Plum.
> And here is a website for TastyKakes. http://www.tastykake.com/
> I grew up in Philly eating them. Now I think they are made in Ohio.
> cmr


Must have Tastykake lemon pie.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I'm a lifelong midwest girl so I've never had a kreamie or a Tastykake.  I'm definitely feeling deprived.....


----------



## Cindy416

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm a lifelong midwest girl so I've never had a kreamie or a Tastykake. I'm definitely feeling deprived.....


Same here. Smack dab in the middle of the country.


----------



## squeak

I love the Plum Series. I remember googling everything Stephanie ate -.- 
...


and going on a snack hunt every few minutes


----------



## PraiseGod13

Cindy416 said:


> Same here. Smack dab in the middle of the country.


Cindy 416.... where are you? No kreamies or Tastykakes in Iowa that I've ever seen. Maybe we could get someone to send us a Stephanie/Lulu care package!


----------



## Susan in VA

How about someone recommending which of the Tastykake varieties is best?  I've only seen one at the local grocery store and bought it, expecting great things...  but it tasted artificial and plastic-y, like an off-brand Twinkie...  what kind should I be looking for that's worth all these rave reviews?


----------



## Cindy416

PraiseGod13 said:


> Cindy 416.... where are you? No kreamies or Tastykakes in Iowa that I've ever seen. Maybe we could get someone to send us a Stephanie/Lulu care package!


I'm in a small town about 45 miles northwest of St. Joseph, MO. Where are you?


----------



## K. A. Jordan

Cindy416 said:


> Mo'nique is a good choice for Lula, although I'd always pictured Queen Latifah. I thought Sandra Bullock would be a perfect Stephanie, as well as Betty White for Grandma Mazur,
> 
> The Rock as Ranger. Steve Buscemi would be great as Vinny.


I can see Mo'nique and Bullock very clearly.

Betty White went to a funeral on "Hot in Cleveland" I howled with glee. She would be the perfect Gramma Mazur.

I never thought of 'The Rock' as Ranger - but I like the idea!


----------



## Toby

I never had a TastyKake or a Kreamie. I feel deprived!


----------



## Daisysmama

I see you seem to still be chatting about the new Stephanie plum movie and casting possibilities.

They are currently filming the movie and the cast has been identified.  I don't have the names at hand, but they are listed on IMDb site.  I do know sherri Shepherd is playing Lulu and the guy playing Ranger was the main character in the two Cornwell movies that appeared recently and he is a hunk.  Don't know anything about the guy playing Morelli.  

I looked for any discussion of the movie production a while ago so if this is a repeat of info, I apologize.


----------



## MLPMom

I never really paid attention before but after reading another thread awhile back about food in books I noticed that one of the authors I read, Kristan Higgins, always has wonderful descriptions of food in her books that make me want to sit down and have dinner with them so I can totally relate to what you are saying.

I remember the HP books always described the feasts wonderfully as well.


----------



## drenee

Daisymama, thank you for referring me to IMDB, I never thought of that.  I'm pretty happy with the choices.  

I bought 15 yesterday.  It was only a dollar more than the others.  Hopefully 16 will come down before the movie comes out.  Or maybe about the time 17 is released.
deb


----------



## Cindy416

drenee said:


> Daisymama, thank you for referring me to IMDB, I never thought of that. I'm pretty happy with the choices.
> 
> I bought 15 yesterday. It was only a dollar more than the others. Hopefully 16 will come down before the movie comes out. Or maybe about the time 17 is released.
> deb


I love IMDB, and use it often. Haven't checked out the cast of the upcoming movie, but will do that soon.


----------



## drenee

drenee said:


> I bought 15 yesterday. It was only a dollar more than the others. Hopefully 16 will come down before the movie comes out. Or maybe about the time 17 is released.
> deb


17 is due to come out in June at $15.40. WOW. And 16 is still 12.99 and I have not purchased it. 
deb


----------

